#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 鬼獒

## 阿翔

養它跟養鬼一樣！世上僅不到30隻的鬼獒！ 在銀川的獒廠裡竟然有一條全中國甚至是全世界僅有的鬼獒。據廠長介紹，這條獒的名字叫魔王，品種是瀕臨絕種的鬼臉獒王，年齡才一歲八個月，體重不詳，因為根本無法靠近。

廠長說小獒拉回來的時候快四個月了，餵食餵水都不敢靠近，吼叫起來感覺整個屋子都在顫動，氣勢已經把大家嚇的不敢大聲說話，拿在手裡的相機都開始發抖。
廠長說整個獒場除青狼（另一個品種的藏獒，青狼也不敢正面和他叫板！）敢和它對抗吼兩聲以外，沒有一條獒敢到它跟前。兇猛異常的魔王。

去青海拉它的時候，有牧民說在它嘴下已經咬死掉5隻獒犬與2隻成年犛牛了，由於它的習性只要是敵人就會不斷攻擊直到有一方死亡為止，它之所以被稱為最殘忍的狗是因為它的習性，鬼獒習慣咬斷目標的手或腳讓對方無法反抗時，再用牙齒將對方皮肉慢慢剝下來吃掉，因為不吃內臟與腦故目標被吃光全身的肉時還活著，而它進食時間都長達好幾個小時也就是目標將會痛苦幾小時後才會死亡。

在西藏民間傳說中曾有牧民被攻擊，後來被人發現時只剩下內臟與腦袋，由於西藏非常寒冷導致那位牧民被吃光全身的肉還活活痛苦了幾十個小時才死亡。
它在吠叫的時候，場內就只能聽見它的叫聲，其他的全都非常安靜，我們說話的時候，更是不敢大聲，稍微不注意就會招來一頓怒吼。

鬼獒產於我國西藏和青海，被毛長而厚重，耐寒冷，能在冰雪中安然入睡。性格剛毅，力大凶猛，野性尚存，使人望而生畏。護領地，護食物，善攻擊，對陌生人有強烈敵意，但對主人極為親熱。是看家護院、牧馬放羊的得力助手。在西藏被喻為“天狗”。鬼獒是世界上惟一敢與野獸搏斗的犬，因此被賦予“東方神犬”的美譽。


點擊以顯示隱藏內容








========================================================================
說實的…「世上僅不到30隻」，
翔覺得好像有點誇張喔=.="
不過，人類也不應該把他就這樣抓回來啦，
他本來是野生的，為什麼就這樣拉回家馴養啦。
沒被人類馴化的生物本性才是最美的~

----------


## okami

嗯嗯
贊同阿翔的看法~
其實
有的時候
懂得欣賞...比擁有要好的多......
不曉得人類要何時才懂......=W=

----------


## 許狼中將

犬族的叛徒！！

----------


## 佛烈克斯

我覺得他的臉看起來很像骷髏頭= =||

真的蠻恐怖的...




> 犬族的叛徒！！


不要太激動(汗)

----------


## 阿翔

> 犬族的叛徒！！


中將啊中將…看清楚一點~
「廠長說小獒拉回來的時候快四個月了，餵食餵水都不敢靠近，吼叫起來感覺整個屋子都在顫動，氣勢已經把大家嚇的不敢大聲說話，拿在手裡的相機都開始發抖。」
這就是說鬼獒沒有服從嘛，
他把人類都嚇倒了，沒有人類膽敢接近，
這就不算是「叛徒」吧，
他只是被逼跟人類回到人類的家中啊…^^"

----------


## 上官犬良

看牠吃的伙食就知道牠幹麻氣成這樣了......="=

----------


## wingwolf

這狗
真的好威猛……
不知長得有多大呢？

“拉回來”到底是什麽意思？
是從原主人家買過來呢
還是直接從野地裏捉的啊？
（藏獒有野生的？）


To 中將
別說地那麽絕對
要說叛徒的話
那些很樂意在馬戲中表演博人笑的“動物明星”
和那些說到要出去打獵就興高采烈的家夥
才稱得上是叛徒啊
而這只鬼獒只是住在人家而已……

----------


## 許狼中將

其實原本中將對藏獒的印象本來不錯！
但當中將詳閱了一些書籍和資料以後，對他的態度可謂180度的大轉彎…

----------


## 阿翔

To.犬良大：
對啊=.="
這個翔最初一看還以為是嘔吐物呢*（毆飛）*
那些是什麼東西？
稀飯+蘿蔔+青豆+小白菜嗎？
怎麼可以讓狗狗吃這種「豬食」啊…

To.wingwolf大：
可能較一般的藏獒巨型一點吧，
這個沒有介紹，因為圖片中的鬼獒不讓接近。
「拉回來」…大概是「捉」吧，
因為如果他真的只有30多隻，
就不太可能會有人類繁殖出純種的鬼獒了。

To.中將：
翔對藏獒的印象也很差=m="
不知道他們為什麼要去捕殺自己祖先，
只可以說人類馴服動物的技能真是太可怕了。
不過「藏獒」和「鬼獒」是不同的，
鬼獒不馴服於人，他是被逼和人類生活的，
翔相信只要他可以逃脫，
一定會順便咬死一兩個限制他自由的人類！

----------


## 好喝的茶

看起來似乎很厲害，不過敝茶認為是誇張成分居多。

人們過分害怕牠，大概是因為牠的習性與自身心理作用。
我想這就像，背著狗隻逃跑會被追咬，對著狗隻威嚇反而會使牠害怕的道理一樣，
人們對魔王的態度越是閃縮，魔王就越是威猛。

說句不怎麼好聽的話，魔王就算多有本事，也挨不過一發子彈。
再說，如果這是全世界僅有的鬼獒，過幾年牠就會自然絕種了。
所以現在應該要做的是對牠射麻醉針，抽取並保存這個品種的DNA，或許過些年後鬼獒能成功重現。
啊，順便替牠量重吧，說體重不詳實在是讓敝茶有點想吐糟。

當然我沒有親歷其境，不知道牠真正有多恐怖就是了。
不過就體型差距來說，我覺得人們害怕獅子、老虎會更甚於牠。

最後，其實我覺得牠的臉有點像狒狒。(被拖走)

----------


## GOOSE

豬鼻子？（笑

本不該縛他……

野生即野生
又何必把他帶到人類世界呢……

話說
這些人挺無聊的……

不會打麻醉藥阿（秒殺

他的伙食真的很糟……
其實他在說：XX％＆︿（＊（，這甚麼食物阿？老子從出生到現在沒吃過那麼難吃的東西……

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

其實牠們對自己人還是挺好的
只是對外人兇惡


不過藏獒都是叛徒
專門打狼殺狼的
人類真可惡
培育這些狗來殘殺我們

----------


## 風痕_狼

那鼻子是受傷的嗎?

而且長的好醜喔!骷髏狗.."毛"

----------


## 火爪

其實.....

我的同學有探討藏獒
不過......
 :penguin_em03:  
他沒提到
鬼獒這麼可怕!!(驚)
他長的好醜喔?!
大家還是要小心(怕怕)

----------


## 蘿蔔

個人視覺上不太喜歡
可能是毛色的問題，也不說打理打理
環境太差了吧

----------


## 黑狼騰格爾

我想看蒙古獒! 蒙古獒才是真正獒犬的始祖吧! 我這麼說絕對會被一大堆養西藏獒犬的人士反駁...

那犬的臉好奇怪,跟身體上的毛不搭耶!(遭拖走)

----------


## 靛紫喵龍

發現與百度上的參考圖樣貌差很遠～
這個體就像是獅身長著個狗頭來一樣
第一張看著有點呆，但咬牙裂齒就感到一道寒氣(?)

吼聲沒有聽到這不確定，但看覓食與習性的描寫可是不簡單
就算被蛇咬吃掉也沒那般痛苦
但這樣肉被吃掉，失血量超大，竟然還能在十幾小時內保持意識而不昏厥？
說其他動物的生命力頑強還好說，當中提到一牧民....
嗯..不管怎樣這種不斷攻擊的攻性和能力實在是平衡之中的天敵

----------

